# Flux DS45



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Flux's bindings but I hate their new model names. I have no idea what the DS45 is.


----------



## SwiftJudgement (Sep 8, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> Titans become TT30
> Titan rk--RK 30
> Feedback--SF45
> Distortion-- DS45
> ...


These will be my first bindings, so I Distortion doesn't mean much more to me than DS45.  I read somewhere the new names describe the percentage of their genetic base. So DS = Distortion and the 45 = 45% Glass Fiber base.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

No reason not to but might want to look into the SF45. Depends on how much time you are planning to spend in the park. The DS45 will have a softer highback then the SF45 so just depends on how soft you want to go.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I love Flux's bindings but I hate their new model names. I have no idea what the DS45 is.


I don't like the way they're naming the line now either... It's easier to remember a name vs a couple letters and numbers even if they relate to the amount of blabity blap in them


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess it was easier for me since all the boxes that their bindings come in had most of the shortened names on them to begin with so I was already used to it, they just added the numbers to it.


----------



## SwiftJudgement (Sep 8, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> No reason not to but might want to look into the SF45. Depends on how much time you are planning to spend in the park. The DS45 will have a softer highback then the SF45 so just depends on how soft you want to go.


This is very helpful, thank you. I couldn't really find any reviews on how soft or stiff these were. I'm probably leaning a little more towards the SF45s now. I can get either one of these for around $130.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I love almost everything about Flux bindings and the co. except the new names for this year. It's hard for me to keep it straight, even though I know their line fairly well, so I can only imagine how hard it would be for new potential buyers. Anyways, for what you're trying to do, the DS45 sounds like a perfect fit for you. Pull the trigger!


----------



## SwiftJudgement (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for the replies everyone. I went ahead and got the SF45s, as I'm looking Looking for something a little stiffer. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Seagull (Aug 18, 2010)

*Flux in Ontario, Canada*

Hey guys... don't want to take any bit of this thread over. Just want to know if any of you know where in Ontario, or any other part of Canada I can find a shop to pick up a pair of flux bindings? I've been trying to call the distributor up here (HOsports) for quite a while now and they haven't said shit to me... and I've been through their retailers list in Ontario and haven't found a shop yet advertising that they carry them. Any ideas?


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

so would u all say the SF45 is a mid flex bindings? if not which in there line would be? thanks ive been interested in flux bindings too


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Swift, where did you find them for that price? I've been looking for new bindings and I like what Flux offers. Especially after I saw Triple8sol's last year. They looked so cushy.


----------



## SwiftJudgement (Sep 8, 2010)

It was an ebay auction. The seller had quite a few flux bindings, including the DS45s and the SF45s in Large sizes. 

It doesn't look like they are selling Flux Bindings anymore, but you can try contacting them to see if they have anymore in stock.

http://myworld.ebay.com/ralphpall/


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SwiftJudgement said:


> It was an ebay auction. The seller had quite a few flux bindings, including the DS45s and the SF45s in Large sizes.
> 
> It doesn't look like they are selling Flux Bindings anymore, but you can try contacting them to see if they have anymore in stock.
> 
> eBay My World - ralphpall


Figured that was where you where getting them from. Those guys are real nice. I deal with them a bit around here would say keep you eyes on their ebay account might see some more gems like those pop up.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Hey Swift, where did you find them for that price? I've been looking for new bindings and I like what Flux offers. Especially after I saw Triple8sol's last year. They looked so cushy.


Doo eet!

I saw those on eBay too. Missed out on the colors I wanted in the size I need. They were selling new/used demos, so I'm guessing they're all gone.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to weigh in so late but I've been hearing the DS45's really lack heel edge stability because of the Urethane high backs. If I were you I'd look at the SF45's because they're the same binding with an upgraded highback.


----------

